# knee cyst decompression



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello all,

Pre/Post Dx:
medial meniscus tear
trochlea wear
small lateral joint cyst

Procedures:
Arthroscopic 
Partial medial meniscectomy (29881)
Chondroplasty trochlea (29877 bundling into 29881)
Decompression of cyst, lateral joint line (which was not sent to path)


Op note reads:

I reentered the lateral joint line, probed the lateral meniscus and found it to be stable. I probed the soft tissue anterior to the lateral meniscus; it did not appear to be an obvious cyst. There was no meniscu tear; however, there was some fullness in the soft tissue. This was debrided with a shaver. This appeared to decompress the soft tissue fullness that was palpated on the anterior lateral aspect of the knee.

Ok looking at 29999 but what to compare to and 729.90 for dx???

Thanks for any thoughts


----------

